# Immigration Laws



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I'm sure by now everyone has heard of Kate Steinle who was shot to death by a five time repeat illegal alien, convicted of 7 felonies. Everybody is pointing fingers at each out because San Francisco does not want to upset the Spanish community leaving there by holding for deportation any illegal alien it has in custody. Francisco Sanchez was one of these people who should have been turned over to ICE for deportation but San Francisco let him loose without notification to ICE. 

Some people ask how can cities, so called sanctuary cities get away with this? I guess you could say Obama's administration turns a blind eye to this. This should mean that these cities are in violation of federal statutes. Some in DC want to cut off funds to thee cities to force them to comply. 

On the news, I hear people asking why the congress hasn't done anything to reform immigration. OK, some people feel that our immigration laws are too strict. Some feel we should open out borders to anyone that wants to come here. My point is that we have immigration laws on the books. Until those laws are changed, who gives a damn about reform. 

Apparently not Obama's administration. Unless I'm wrong, didn't he take an oath to defend the country, and enforce the laws of the country. Isn't this and so many other scandals simply a failure to do his job and perhaps break those same laws himself. I used to think that the Republicans in this country had our backs. Now it seems they and the Demoncrats are two sides of the same coin. Is it time to elect a completely new congress and president? Is it time to enact term limits to prevent politicians from being in office for more that two terms let alone a life time like some politicians. I think it is. I have already put Sen. McCain on notice that I can no longer support him and will everything in my power to support any other candidate.

So how do we start a movement to defeat all the incumbent politicians in DC. Or do we wait for Obama's ISIS friends to come into DC and take the politicians and few hundred other people out in the fires of a nuke. I personally would rather start today and not give ISIS a chance.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They are heads and tails of the same coin, if you want answers as to why they haven't fixed this, follow the money. 
If you're the government and want to grow your budget or in business looking to cut costs or add to your profit margin, illegal immigration is not a crisis, it's a windfall.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Para, I find it hard to respond to your well written and researched post. You touch on so many problems in our country, that my mind goes in ten different directions searching for their solutions. It would be very difficult, if not impossible, to stop the juggernaught of all three branches of government, the press, big business, and the Fed in their determined effort to destroy our constitution and way of life.

If I were 40 years younger, I might take on the battle, but I don't have the energy now. My best hope to change our crash dive is to try to wake up our mostly uncaring youth to what is happening. I have had no success, so far.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent post Para.

My only suggestion to everyone...THERE SHOULD BE NO SUCH THING AS IMMIGRATION REFORM. THAT TERM SHOULD NOT EXIST. 

Close the border and deport as many as we can find. If they die in the process, so be it. Man the border with Trained Military AND A HUGE WALL. 

NO ONE GETS IN ALIVE. AND NONE OF THIS BRINGING IN AFRICAN MUSLIME AND RELOCATING THEM TO MINNESOTA.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I really wish the family of that poor girl would sue the CRAP out of the city of San Francisco and the Federal government for not doing their job to keep Americans safe. If they can't be sued for that then sue them for anything and everything they can be sued for.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

IKE was the LAST President who enforced immigration laws. ALL the rest have been abject FAILURES.

Google up Operation *******. A huge success that did not cost a lot of money, new laws, or a fence.

We could do that now if Congress were not a school of jellyfish and we did not have a communist as the IM-POTUS

P.S. they could start operation ******* at the sanctuary cities, and those who object can be charged with a federal felony that is already on the books. Put the liberal winers in prison for a while and see some real hope and change


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just read up on Operation *******. Excellent Plan.



Mad Trapper said:


> IKE was the LAST President who enforced immigration laws. ALL the rest have been abject FAILURES.
> 
> Google up Operation *******. A huge success that did not cost a lot of money, new laws, or a fence.
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You're a card, Slippy. IM-POTUS. LOL.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess what I don't get is this.....

COP shoots 300 + pound robber who tries to take his gun, no facts, media takes word of acxomplance, proven wrong, and there are riots. 

COP doesn't choke hold big man, accused of choke hold, found not to choke hold and marches / protest.

COPS transport druggie, no details as to why, but druggie dies....riots 

Why isn't there a march on SF demanding the end of sanctuary status for criminals? Where are the riots?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico - CSMonitor.com

P.S. If you go to a liberal source, e.g. Wiki, you will get a socialist revisionist spin on operation *******



Slippy said:


> Just read up on Operation *******. Excellent Plan.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good post Para. We have all discussed many of Para's points at one time or another. A young woman is killed....is that enough to make people realize who we have governing us is not our benefactor, but in in fact, our enemy. How many must die? How many more tragedies must we endure before this lazy nation of sheeple says enough! How many bad treaties, bad negotiations, bad policies, before we throw all those good for nothings in Washington out? Does voting for the other guy with the same empty promises comfort us temporally? Is it time for Civil disobedience, Take up arms, Revolution? I wish I had the answers other then getting more involved politically. I do know I am pissed. These things should not be happening in America! I think the best start is to close the border...now....get the illegals out....Then fix our house, starting with Washington!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Guess what I don't get is this.....
> 
> COP shoots 300 + pound robber who tries to take his gun, no facts, media takes word of acxomplance, proven wrong, and there are riots.
> 
> ...


Ripon my Rhetorical Rabble Rowsing Ranchero,

Those that rioted/protested/marched for the first 3 examples you gave;
A. Want Free Stuff
B. Do not understand what TRUTH means
3. Want Free Stuff

There is no March upon SF from those who see this as a horrible situation because we are working to pay for the other idiots who want more free stuff.

There may come a day when Marches/Protests/Etc may occur for Rightousness and Liberty, but not for a while.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

My preferred method of immigration control, Ma deuce every 50 yards along the border, manned 24/7 with permission to fire within 100 yards.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> How Eisenhower solved illegal border crossings from Mexico - CSMonitor.com
> 
> P.S. If you go to a liberal source, e.g. Wiki, you will get a socialist revisionist spin on operation *******


That is an excellent solution! I'd bet a dollar it would work today. If only we had a prez with the balls to do it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Start learning Spanish. 
Seriously, I am sick of the sinking boat. If we don't plug the hole, why keep bailing?
I see a dark future, where the purge is a reality. 
Govt ran media wants us to blame the rich, hate the poor, tolerate the lawless heathens, and pay for the lazy. 
The problem , is we ACCEPT IT, AND KEEP WORKING. 
I don't know the answer, but I'm tired.. tired


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like San Francisco's "Sanctuary City" idea. It obviously works so well. If it weren't for the fact that it is an *UTTER FAILURE* on every level it would be awesome.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Para, I find it hard to respond to your well written and researched post. You touch on so many problems in our country, that my mind goes in ten different directions searching for their solutions. It would be very difficult, if not impossible, to stop the juggernaught of all three branches of government, the press, big business, and the Fed in their determined effort to destroy our constitution and way of life.
> 
> If I were 40 years younger, I might take on the battle, but I don't have the energy now. My best hope to change our crash dive is to try to wake up our mostly uncaring youth to what is happening. I have had no success, so far.


Don't give up. Some of us are listening and opening our eyes! People on this forum really woke me up and showed me how bad the liberals are, and I have paid it forward by waking up a bunch of young guys at work. You can't fix stupid but you can dang sure try!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

In my mind it's pretty simple, It's the PC police, almost equal to the SS of the old WWII movies. No they won't put a 9mm bullet in the brain like the SS but they will and can kill someone politically, who makes one false move or says on word they don't approve of.
Look at what they are doing to Trump. I looked up and listened to the speech where he was supposed to declare his hate for the Mexicans. He said nothing of the people of Mexico but rather the hoards of outlaws crossing our borders. But how many people will listen to his speech? Nope, Trump hates Mexicans because CNN, NBC....ect says he does.
The people running for office know they are on a tight rope, where one bad step or wrong word, their finished. One thing is for sure, you can't do anything in office unless you get elected to that office.
Look back to Mitt Romney there isn't any doubt in my mind he would have made a far better president than what we have now (which isn't saying a lot) but one single bad statement ended his chances of getting elected.
The GOP who are in office now not standing up to Obama? same thing, they are more afraid of ruining their political career than doing the right thing. It's a mess, I am not sure can be fixed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I like San Francisco's "Sanctuary City" idea. It obviously works so well. If it weren't for the fact that it is an *UTTER FAILURE* on every level it would be awesome.


Fence in the "criminal sanctuaries" with the barbed wire facing in. I mean don't let the herd escape while they are all rounded up. Then get the cattle cars and freight ships ready to move the herds/hordes to their home ranges. NOT JUST over our borders.

Take the BAD ranchers into custody for a stay in Federal Prisons


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/07/07/more-than-347000-convicted-criminal-immigrants-at-large-in-u-s/


----------

